# Anyone dealt with food allergies in a chi?



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

I'll be taking Pippa for a vet check this week because all I know of her vet history is that she had 2 shots & that may not be accurate. 
Anyways, like I said in another post when I asked what food she was eating the response was something from Wal-Mart. Her coat, especially on her sides, is in bad shape and she had that smell that dogs on really cheap food can get. Since I've bathed and brushed her she does smell much better. Her skin looks really dry and dandruff-like, but not pink or red like it's irritated. Could that be an allergy to the food? I really think that could be the cause, but I'm wondering if I should have the vet do a scrape also.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Coconut oil rubbed into her skin works wonders. Adding Fish oil to her food helps internally. What food are you feeding? Is she scratching? If her skin isn't red or pink, it may not be allergies. How old is she? Allergies usually start showing up at the age of 3 and can show up anytime after that. Many chis suffer from environmental allergies which are mistaken for food allergies. Can be easily seen through runny eyes, itching, etc.


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

woodard2009 said:


> Coconut oil rubbed into her skin works wonders. Adding Fish oil to her food helps internally. What food are you feeding? Is she scratching? If her skin isn't red or pink, it may not be allergies. How old is she? Allergies usually start showing up at the age of 3 and can show up anytime after that. Many chis suffer from environmental allergies which are mistaken for food allergies. Can be easily seen through runny eyes, itching, etc.


Right now I'm feeding her 4health, it's a grain-free formula-duck. She is 6 months old. She does scratch some but not constantly. I brushed her out when I got her home and bathed her in a oatmeal shampoo. After that she looked better and just after 2 days being with me she's improving even more.


----------

